# Error 311



## img (May 1, 2004)

I just reflashed my 501 with a P63 (Virgin) bin and EEprom. Whenever I torn on the receiver, I get the following error:
"A serious problem has been detected with your hard drive. Error code: 04e4."

Anybody have a idea what to do to clear the problem.

The receiver itself works fine. I can receive all channels. Just the hard drive is inop?


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a problem in regards to the hard drive and it has failed. If you have current software and still getting this problem. Then the unit needs to be replaced because the hard drive cannot function correctly anymore. Sorry bro.


----------



## img (May 1, 2004)

Hmm,

Major bummer. It was a new DishPVR 501. Maybe a good time to upgrade it to a 120 GB harddisk...

Thanks anyway


----------



## jmbrooks (Jan 11, 2004)

Mine just did the same thing Monday evening ~ 5:00pm (mountain). Got a replacement on the way. Glad I have the insurance, my original 501 was replaced last Sep. They even waived the shipping because this unit was a replacement.

I don't think you can put a larger hard drive in a 501 unless it is a NEW never been activated reciever. Something about the firmware making it impossible.

Russ


----------



## Toddy (May 7, 2004)

I woke up this morning to the same error. I don't haunt these forums too often, but is it just a coincidence that a couple of us are coming down with this at the same time? I'm guessing not, my hard drive clicks & clicks like a PC hard drive would when it's bad.


----------

